# Rate cuts coming soon?



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone concerned about the possibility of another round of rate cuts? After all, this relentless recruiting drive has created a huge supply of drivers just sitting around doing nothing. They have to do something to stimulate demand. Or if nothing else, reducing excess supply.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I am not sure they can go much lower. Uber has lost many drivers from lowering rates although it is true they have added new ones. With pool they dont really need to lower rates further to make a killing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well the question will be.

Is uber Evil?...

Or are they misguided?.

to be honest it doesnt matter.


Actually if Uber is just plain evil they will lower rates.

If they are misguided and think lowering the rates will help things... they still might lower rates...


Either way we are boned

Because uber makes more money on us driving 10 $5 dollar trips that go 10 miles than 2 $5 trips that go 2 miles


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Anyone concerned about the possibility of another round of rate cuts? After all, this relentless recruiting drive has created a huge supply of drivers just sitting around doing nothing. They have to do something to stimulate demand. Or if nothing else, reducing excess supply.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Not so much concerned but resigned to expecting a rate cut and would consider it a rare bonus if they did not. Things always seem to get worse for drivers as time goes on with this company and therefore am not expecting 2017 to be a happy new year either.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They probably hit bottom for how low it goes. They raised the rates in many places after losing drivers


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Cutting 25% across the board in all markets come January.I heard it from a guy who knows a guy that overheard TK talking about it at a urinal during a Lakers game.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

If Uber cuts the rates by even 1%, I'm done done driving.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Cutting 25% across the board in all markets come January.I heard it from a guy who knows a guy that overheard TK talking about it at a urinal during a Lakers game.


Pissing all over drivers.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> They probably hit bottom for how low it goes. They raised the rates in many places after losing drivers


30 cents a mile in Detroit earlier this year still haunts me.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

30 cents?? That's like a buck fifty for one of those 5 mile rides, no way, not even worth picking the person up. That's crazy.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

60c a mile is the lowest Uber is currently at in America. That's still a long way for a lot of markets to fall.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I ALMOST wish Uber would go through with the rate cuts, simply to end it all like a bullet in their head.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I ALMOST wish Uber would go through with the rate cuts, simply to end it all like a bullet in their head.


Part of me agrees with you...


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I am already making almost nothing with Uber and looking hard for a new job. I have a job interview tomorrow! If Uber cuts rates, NYE will be my last day driving. If I get a new job and Uber doesn't cut rates, I will only drive big holidays until they deactivate me for not driving enough.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I already tell all my passengers that Uber is the most greedy scumbag company ever created


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> I already tell all my passengers that Uber is the most greedy scumbag company ever created


Ha I tell them the same thing.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

There's really not that much more to cut.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Part of me agrees with you...


Me too


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Me too


What do you care cabbie? You sit and troll this forum like a vulture circling above a dead carcass


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know you must feel really big and bad talking chit to me......do you?....does it make you feel more like a man?....I hope it does cuz you didn't respond to any of the other cabbies that posted in this thread..so I guess I am your personal whipping boy......what a joke well good luck with that.....*laughing*......that's all I can say or do is laugh and shake my head....and actually I don't care..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> What do you care cabbie? You sit and troll this forum like a vulture circling above a dead carcass


Or not.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

crazytown said:


> What do you care cabbie? You sit and troll this forum like a vulture circling above a dead carcass


(assuming you men... Why do you care?)

YES yes I am.

I find people who hate their situation and send em off the cab/limo companies recruitment page to apply.

I pick through the battered lives of uber drivers after they discover the truth of working for a terrible company with nearly the lowest rates in the country.

I pick them out... tell them to go work for Mears... give them the website to apply at... give them my personal Cell number if the have any questions...

And then i get a $100 bonus if any of them put in 30 shifts with the company.

In Orlando it's pretty easy to steal away uber drivers.

But i'm not just here for the money, i'm also here to watch uber burn. Because that's what the owners of the company deserve deserve...

If the rates in Orlando end up in other markets kiss your prosperity goodbye. Kiss your livelihood goodbye... Because if rates this bad come to your market... your option is to drive for a loss, and hemorrhage money or to quit and go work for Walmart.

I am guiding the unfortunate to a better life on the other side of the fence. I've been on the other side and it was great, but that was before rates got slashed into oblivion and things like Uberpool came into game.

The grass is not always greener on the other side.. sometimes your in the service to a despotic madman.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Whatever ,but this guy deserves my comments, he sits on this forum and bashes uber drivers. If your a cabbie and have nothing better to do than sit and troll on an uber forum and want to watch it burn than be my guest just leave us drivers alone and don't make ignorant comments. I really could care less about livery, taxi service. I'm part time and only doing this for a little while , once my job calls me back from lay off .seeya!!!
Ohh assuming you meant (mean)


----------



## starstruck6603 (Dec 3, 2016)

Theyre probably rolling out with the self driving cars after new years. happy holidays everyone!!!


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

crazytown said:


> What do you care cabbie? You sit and troll this forum like a vulture *circling above a dead carcass*


That's an interesting choice of words....

CC


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Whatever ,but this guy deserves my comments, he sits on this forum and bashes uber drivers. If your a cabbie and have nothing better to do than sit and troll on an uber forum and want to watch it burn than be my guest just leave us drivers alone and don't make ignore comments. I really could care less about livery, taxi service. I'm part time and only doing this for a little while , once my job calls me back from lay off .seeya!!!
> Ohh assuming you meant (mean)


Lalala lala lalalala lala
Haha haha haha.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lalala lala lalalala lala
> That was a brilliant comment.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

crazytown said:


> What do you care cabbie? You sit and troll this forum like a vulture circling above a dead carcass


Anyone who transports folks for hire is either cab/taxi driver/limousine/bus etc. Driving for uber/lyft is no different.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lalala lala lalalala lala
> Haha haha haha.


Right now I have nothing better to do at the moment, because I'm waiting for the plummer.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Anyone who transports folks for hire is either cab/taxi driver/limousine/bus etc.  Driving for uber/lyft is no different.


Right.. but this forum is for UBER DRIVERS not TAXI/LIVERY DRIVERS their is a big difference .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Right.. but this forum is for UBER DRIVERS not TAXI/LIVERY DRIVERS their is a big difference .


Wrong.
Tell it to the taxi driving moderators.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Right.. but this forum is for UBER DRIVERS not TAXI/LIVERY DRIVERS their is a big difference .


And just for the record, you're lucky I'm not a mod here. I just looked at your profile, it's fairly offensive


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wrong.
> Tell it to the taxi driving moderators.


So because a moderator is a taxi driver ,we uber drivers have to take a bunch of cabbie bullshit? 
What's the point of this forum then? I would tell it to the taxi driving moderator and he or she could kick me off here , all I want is mutual respect ,


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> And just for the record, you're lucky I'm not a mod here. I just looked at your profile, it's fairly offensive


Sorry to offend you ....btw kiss my a..
I don't care what you think and you can troll my profile all you like ..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> So because a moderator is a taxi driver ,we uber drivers have to take a bunch of cabbie bullshit?
> What's the point of this forum then? I would tell it to the taxi driving moderator and he or she could kick me off here , all I want is mutual respect ,


How would it be mutual respect when you provide blatant disrespect to cabbies constantly?
Listen...you are new here.
Conform or suffer the consequences.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> How would it be mutual respect when you provide blatant disrespect to cabbies constantly?
> Listen...you are new here.
> Conform or suffer the consequences.


The cabbies started with me first shiftydrake ,im just sticking up for myself ,so I have to conform to abuse by cabbies or get booted off ...? Your jumping into something that you don't even know how it started. So piss off with your threats!!! Go complain cry baby!!!


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> And just for the record, you're lucky I'm not a mod here. I just looked at your profile, it's fairly offensive


Just checked your profile ...you must get all the ladies..lol..lol...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> The cabbies started with me first shiftydrake ,im just sticking up for myself ,so I have to conform to abuse by cabbies or get booted off ...? Your jumping into something that you don't even know how it started. So piss off with your threats!!! Go complain cry baby!!!


I'm not going to report you, I'm giving you 25 feet of good hemp rope.
Everyone watching knows what you will do.
Why bother with someone so clearly self destructive?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Just checked your profile ...you must get all the ladies..lol..lol...


Thanks for the offer, I'm flattered.
I'm straight and monogamous and married 14 years to a beautiful woman.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm not going to report you, I'm giving you 25 feet of good hemp rope.
> Everyone watching knows what you will do.
> Why bother with someone so clearly self destructive?


Report me ..I don't care ..if sticking up for myself is doing something wrong on here than I realy don't want to be here anyway ..you don't scare me. I hope you enjoy being a complete ass on here. Btw I don't need your drugs either..


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Thanks for the offer, I'm flattered.
> I'm straight and monogamous and married 14 years to a beautiful woman.


Ummm I don't recall offering anything..hello earth have we met?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol @ CrazyKlown


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I see someone changed their "location".
Paranoia strikes deep...


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol @ CrazyKlown


You got me real good with that one ..omg what will I ever do ,,what's your name TwoFiddyMile ?? What the hell is that ? Fiddy??? ooook!! That's real clever ...


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I see someone changed their "location".
> Paranoia strikes deep...


Location??? I'm still here in chicago assclown..come visit me anytime


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Location??? I'm still here in chicago assclown..come visit me anytime


You gonna feed me?
Cause I'm real popular.
Gotta step up the game, pops.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You gonna feed me?
> Cause I'm real popular.
> Gotta step up the game, pops.


What??? 
What are you saying ,is that ghetto


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> What???
> What are you saying ,is that ghetto


No.
Are you cooking lunch?
I am not speaking in euphemisms nor riddles.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Right.. but this forum is for UBER DRIVERS not TAXI/LIVERY DRIVERS their is a big difference .


It's for everyone even the duck.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Right.. but this forum is for UBER DRIVERS not TAXI/LIVERY DRIVERS their is a big difference .


https://www.uber.com/drive/orlando/airports/orlando-international-airport/

Read the requirements for airport pickups for Orlando
Requires you to be a livery driver....

Also every single X, XL, and select driver in Orlando who doesn't have the livery permit is not in compliance with city of Orlando Ordanances and is eligible for tickets and or TRESSPASSING CHARGES.

So technically all the Uber drivers here in Orlando are not really uber drivers they are violaters of city Ordanances, which means that since i can pick up without getting in legal trouble (albiet in a car that violates uber TOS) I am the real uber driver, not the posers who get fines/arrested if they get caught.


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

They already blew it by cutting rates too low. SF full timers have been taking 500$ -800$ a week in incentives to make up for Ubers stupidity. 1.60$ a mile is a fair rate. Beats taxis pays drivers.
Stupid uber shooting themselves in the feet again.... absolutely no rate cuts in current economic environment. A new recession, yes rate cuts.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> https://www.uber.com/drive/orlando/airports/orlando-international-airport/
> 
> Read the requirements for airport pickups for Orlando
> Requires you to be a livery driver....
> ...


Illegal ...that's the Uber way ,,that still doesn't justify why taxi drivers are on an uber forum ,
You are clearly here to recruit..
Is it that taxi drivers are just trying to get inside info on when the train wreck happens ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Anyone concerned about the possibility of another round of rate cuts? After all, this relentless recruiting drive has created a huge supply of drivers just sitting around doing nothing. They have to do something to stimulate demand. Or if nothing else, reducing excess supply.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I don't think lowering rates will increase business in many locations. They might in some areas, but a lot of cities its under a buck/mile, and you can't get much cheaper than that to attract new riders.

However, Uber is in need of money, and there are plenty of new drivers available now. I would expect that they will increase their commish to 30-35% to raise funds


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think lowering rates will increase business in many locations. They might in some areas, but a lot of cities its under a buck/mile, and you can't get much cheaper than that to attract new riders.
> 
> However, Uber is in need of money, and there are plenty of new drivers available now. I would expect that they will increase their commish to 30-35% to raise funds


That's a legit concern as well. At some point in time those people are going to have to turn a profit and I fear they're just so stupid the only way they'll think to do it is taking more money from the drivers who they view as having it illegitimately in the first place.

I doubt very seriously sensible ideas like stop with the real estate tycoon routine or slow down on the billions you're wasting on your pipe dream car, or maybe dispense with paying your driver farmers $500+ per unneeded new driver, or how about ridding us of the Uber/UberDriver subsidizing half the rides, or maybe they should just stop having nightly bonfires of hundred dollar bills they bulldoze into a huge pile before burning down to carbon. There's lots of things they could do but you're probably right. They'll just take more from the drivers because they can.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Illegal ...that's the Uber way ,,that still doesn't justify why taxi drivers are on an uber forum ,
> You are clearly here to recruit..
> Is it that taxi drivers are just trying to get inside info on when the train wreck happens ?


Keep your friends close.
Keep your enemies closer.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

If they do this it will be the 3rd rate cut I have endured since starting in August 2015. As it stands now, driver oversaturation has rendered Burlington, VT a dead market. When I began it was $2 a mile, then $1.60, and now $1.18. I was doing ok driving surge only after that but now a surge is very much a rarity, especially since switching to the hexagon heat map.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Keep your friends close.
> Keep your enemies closer.


That's childish..I mean grow up already we are all adults, well maybe most of us anyway, but taxi drivers think we are the arch enemy ..come on ...are we uber drivers like the green goblin ???
Maybe start working on recouping your tarnished reputation instead


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

crazytown said:


> That's childish..I mean grow up already we are all adults, well maybe most of us anyway, but taxi drivers think we are the arch enemy ..come on ...are we uber drivers like the green goblin ???
> Maybe start working on recouping your tarnished reputation instead


There is a lot of competition for the ride-for-hire buck, and always has been.

What is hurting the cab business is that uber partners are doing the work for bargain basement rates. Nothing about taxi's "tarnished reputation". Taxis have had a great reputation among their customers, although everyone likes to save a buck


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> There is a lot of competition for the ride-for-hire buck, and always has been.
> 
> What is hurting the cab business is that uber partners are doing the work for bargain basement rates. Nothing about taxi's "tarnished reputation". Taxis have had a great reputation among their customers, although everyone likes to save a buck


You think taxi's have a great reputation?
Every pax I pick up from the airport says they hate taxi's and are done with them , tired of getting ripped off , rude drivers , etc..
Airport is 98% of my work and this is 99% of people I ask ..so you keep thinking people just looooove taking a cab ..lol


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

crazytown said:


> You think taxi's have a great reputation?
> Every pax I pick up from the airport says they hate taxi's and are done with them , tired of getting ripped off , rude drivers , etc..
> Airport is 98% of my work and this is 99% of people I ask ..so you keep thinking people just looooove taking a cab ..lol


A lot of people like Uber's low, low rates and no-tipping policy. No doubt about it, people like to save money. Some cab drivers are rude, but then so are some ride sharing drivers, but the difference is the price


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> A lot of people like Uber's low, low rates and no-tipping policy. No doubt about it, people like to save money. Some cab drivers are rude, but then so are some ride sharing drivers, but the difference is the price


You are right the difference is the price ...so how are you going to get customers back ? Just sit and wait and troll uber forums ? Or try to fix your bad reputation for the few customers you do get , ..


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

crazytown said:


> You are right the difference is the price ...so how are you going to get customers back ? Just sit and wait and troll uber forums ? Or try to fix your bad reputation for the few customers you do get , ..


What "bad reputation"? The only "bad reputation" is that cabs charge a reasonable rate, enough to cover the expenses and make a small profit.

I suspect that cabs will largely go out of business, and many have already. I'm not trolling anyone, and I haven't driven a cab in 20 years.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crazytown said:


> That's childish..I mean grow up already we are all adults, well maybe most of us anyway, but taxi drivers think we are the arch enemy ..come on ...are we uber drivers like the green goblin ???
> Maybe start working on recouping your tarnished reputation instead


It's a quote from Machiavelli.
The Prince is childish? Lol.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's a quote from Machiavelli.
> The Prince is childish? Lol.


Your such an educated taxi driver ..lol


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I agree with that. I dont think pax hate cabs -- for cabs but uber is so much cheaper and more convenient. (Generally) Drivers and cabbies both lose while Uber wins.


----------

